# Nyílt és zárt "e"



## francisgranada

Sziasztok, 

Érdekelne hogy, a magyar nyelvterületen, hol különböztetik még meg a nyílt és a zárt *e*-magánhagzót a kiejtésben.


----------



## Zsanna

A magyarországi nyelvjárások többségében megkülönböztetik. A wikipédiában egész érdekes összefoglalás olvasható a témáról itt. (Ugyanis szeretünk megfeledkezni arról, hogy jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepe is van.)

Szegediként azt mondhatom, hogy nem minden működik a valóságban teljesen úgy, ahogy a leírásokban szerepel, ugyanis nem minden zárt ë hangot mondanék ö-nek pl. ebben a mondatban (és biztos nem vagyok ezzel egyedül):

Ëhetetlen lëncse, csëppët sëm szërëncse, eme eledellel në ëtessën kend së.
Öhetetlen le(é)ncse, csöppet se(é) szöröncse, eme eledellel ne(é) ötessön kend se(é).

Ahova zárójelben egy é-t írtam, azt jelenti, hogy nem "normális" e-et ejtenék, hanem inkább é-t, de semmiképpen nem ö-t.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Szegediként azt mondhatom, hogy nem minden működik a valóságban teljesen úgy, ahogy a leírásokban szerepel, ugyanis nem minden zárt ë hangot mondanék ö-nek pl. ebben a mondatban (és biztos nem vagyok ezzel egyedül):
> 
> Ëhetetlen lëncse, csëppët sëm szërëncse, eme eledellel në ëtessën kend së.
> Öhetetlen le(é)ncse, csöppet se(é) szöröncse, eme eledellel ne(é) ötessön kend se(é)



Nagyon érdekes ... Most csak egy gyors kérdés: hogy mondanád "szögediesen":

_eszem_, _eszel, eszik _(enni) 
_szerelem _(szeretni) 
_szerelem _(szerelni) 
_nem _(tagadás)


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> (...) hogy mondanád "szögediesen":
> 
> _eszem_, _eszel, eszik _(enni) - öszöm, öszöl, öszik (önni)
> 
> _szerelem _(szeretni) - szerelëm (ë= rövid é; én inkább így mondanám) vagy szerelöm (ezt csak a nálam erősebben özők mondanák így) (de: szeretni, bár rémlik, mintha hallottam volna már _szöret_ és _szeröt_ alakokat is)
> 
> _szerelem _(szerelni) - szerelëm/szerelöm (de: szerelni)
> 
> _nem _(tagadás) - nem (ez nem lehet övel)



Azaz, az ö használata nem mindig jelentésmegkülönböztető értékű.
Viszont gyakran van olyan szerepe, hogy változatosabbá tegye a hangzást.
(Pl. feladat - föladat, felemel - fölemel, veder - vödör stb.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Azaz, az ö használata nem mindig jelentésmegkülönböztető értékű.
> Viszont gyakran van olyan szerepe, hogy változatosabbá tegye a hangzást.
> (Pl. feladat - föladat, felemel - fölemel, veder - vödör stb.)


 
Az ö-s változatok nyelvjárási eredetűek, de valami miatt közhasználatúvá váltak. 

Itt is használjuk, én magam is, de egyértelmüen ritkábban, tehát inkább _felemelek _valamit mint _fölemelek_. Talán nagyobb hangsúly vagy nyomaték esetén, pl. "Emeld már _föl _azt a követ"... De nem vagyok benne biztos.



> _szerelem _(szeretni) - szerelëm (ë= rövid é; én inkább így mondanám) vagy szerelöm (ezt csak a nálam erősebben özők mondanák így) (de: szeretni, bár rémlik, mintha hallottam volna már _szöret_ és _szeröt_ alakokat is)
> 
> _szerelem _(szerelni) - szerelëm/szerelöm (de: szerelni)


Egy barátom, aki valamelyik gömöri tájszólást beszéli, egyszer régen nekem így magyarázta:
_szerelem _(szeretni) - szerelem
_szerelem _(szerelni) - szerelëm

(az is lehet hogy fordítva, de mindenestre furcsának találta, hogy én nem különböztetem meg a kettőt)


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,

Nem vagyok nagy szakértője igazán a témának, de úgy sejtem, hogy a _fel_ és a _föl_ felcserélhető alakok (mint pl. a veder/vödör), azaz függetlenek attól, amit özésnek hívunk.

A _szerelöm_ pedig szerintem azért nem jelenthet gondot akár a szeretni ige főnevi alakjaként, akár a szerelni ige jelen idejű 1 sz. első személyű ragozásában, mert az egyik ige, a másik pedig főnév, emiatt pedig nem lehet a jelentésüket könnyen összetéveszteni. (Ennek ellenére hangsúlyozom, hogy én nem használnám az előző, főnévi jelentésében. Erőltetettnek érezném.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Szia francis,
> 
> Nem vagyok nagy szakértője igazán a témának, de úgy sejtem, hogy a _fel_ és a _föl_ felcserélhető alakok (mint pl. a veder/vödör), azaz függetlenek attól, amit özésnek hívunk.
> 
> A _szerelöm_ pedig szerintem azért nem jelenthet gondot akár a szeretni ige főnevi alakjaként, akár a szerelni ige jelen idejű 1 sz. első személyű ragozásában, mert az egyik ige, a másik pedig főnév, emiatt pedig nem lehet a jelentésüket könnyen összetéveszteni. (Ennek ellenére hangsúlyozom, hogy én nem használnám az előző, főnévi jelentésében. Erőltetettnek érezném.)


 
Szia Zsanna (rég nem láttalak ...)

Igazad van, a _fel_ és a _föl_ stb. felcserélhető alakok és ma már függetlenek attól, amit özésnek hívunk. Eredetükre nézve viszont valamilyen öző nyelvjás(ok)ból kerülhettek a köznyelvbe. Finnugor alapon az "e" az eredetibb (most nem tudok hirtelen példát mondani). 

Van olyan eset is, amikor az öző változat az elterjedtebb (ha nem tévedek) például a _sör. _Legalább is én _sört_ szoktam inni és nem _sert_ (habár néhány korsó után már mindegy...)

Ami a nyílt és a zárt e-t illeti, nekem tetszik, kimondottan szép, ha valaki természetesen megkülönbözteti a kiejtésében. Azonkívül "ősi" jelenségről van szó, pl. a finnben írásban is megkülönböztetik (e/ä).


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis,

Nagyon érdekes dolgokat írtál, de most megint rövid leszek (bocs).



francisgranada said:


> (rég nem láttalak ...)


Majd jövök gyakrabban is nemsokára! (Azért köszi, hogy hiányolsz.) 



francisgranada said:


> Finnugor alapon az "e" az eredetibb (most nem tudok hirtelen példát mondani).


Magyarban szerintem inkább az ö-s alakok (ha csak abból indulok ki, hogy több dialektusban használják ezeket a formákat, mint nem)...



francisgranada said:


> Van olyan eset is, amikor az öző változat az elterjedtebb (ha nem tévedek) például a _sör. _Legalább is én _sört_ szoktam inni és nem _sert_ (habár néhány korsó után már mindegy...)


 Teljesen igaz: mindenre lehet példát éz ellenpéldát is találni, ezért kell talán a statisztikát figyelembe venni, ha más már nem marad.



francisgranada said:


> Ami a nyílt és a zárt e-t illeti, nekem tetszik, kimondottan szép ha valaki természetesen megkülönbözteti a kiejtésében. Azonkívül "ősi" jelenségről van szó, pl. a finnben írásban is megkülönböztetik (e/ä).


Ez utóbbi meg nekem tetszik nagyon. 
Ez azt jelenti, hogy ott hallhatóbb vagy több jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepe van?


----------



## Akitlosz

Elvileg a tíz tájszólásból nyolcban mëgkülönböztetik a nyílt e-t és a zárt ë-t.
A mezőségiben és az északkeletiben nëm. Arra különböző becslések vannak  csak, hogy hányan a 40%-tól a 70%-ig, pontos fëlmérés nincs. Ráadásul  csökkenőben van, az írás nëm jelöli, iskolákban nëm oktatják, az mëg már  kevés, hogy aki tudja mondja.

Természetësen nëm ëgységës, hogy milyen szavakban këll zárt ë-t ejteni  és milyenëkben nyíltat, ez tájszólásonként változik, változhat, sok az  ingadozó ejtés, de azért van néhány halálbiztos szabály.

Írtam ëgy cikkët a témáról, mert úgy láttam nagy a zavar és kevés a fëllelhető információ:
(Nëm enged linkët berakni.) :-(
//honunk.blog.hu/2010/09/14/a_magyar_nyelv_mostohangjai_a_zart_es_az_ly

A három alakú toldalékokban o/ë/ö hangsorok mindig zárt ë van, -hoz, -hëz, -höz;
-on, ën, -ön; -tok, tëk, -tök stb.
A kétalakúakban a/e páros viszont mindig nyílt e. -ban, -ben; -tak, -tek; -tat, -tet; -hat, -het stb.

Az olyan szavaknak, amelyeknek van ö-s párja is mindig zárt ë szerepël. vëres/vörös, sër/sör, zsëmle/zsömle fël/föl stb.

Szóval területileg elvileg még nagy területën mëgkülönböztetik a kétféle  e-t, de a beszélők száma csökkenőben, és a mëgkülönböztetés mértéke is.
Például szërintem még  Budapestën is észrevëhető a különbség - azért fül  këll hozzá - de ott már jóval kisebb a különbség, a távolság a kétféle e  között, mint máshol.


----------



## Akitlosz

Zsanna said:


> Szegediként azt mondhatom, hogy nem minden működik a valóságban teljesen úgy, ahogy a leírásokban szerepel, ugyanis nem minden zárt ë hangot mondanék ö-nek pl. ebben a mondatban (és biztos nem vagyok ezzel egyedül):
> 
> Ëhetetlen lëncse, csëppët sëm szërëncse, eme eledellel në ëtessën kend së.
> Öhetetlen le(é)ncse, csöppet se(é) szöröncse, eme eledellel ne(é) ötessön kend se(é).
> 
> Ahova zárójelben egy é-t írtam, azt jelenti, hogy nem "normális" e-et ejtenék, hanem inkább é-t, de semmiképpen nem ö-t.



Ez ëgyrészt azért van, mert ha jól tudom, akkor az ëgytagú szavakban általában nëm őznek, inkább csak a legalább kétszótagúakban, de ez sëm általános szabály.
Másrészt mëg azért van, mert nëm ëgységes az ejtés. A lëncse valószínűleg az Alföldön lencse lëhet és lëhet ők mondják eredetibben.
Nyugat felé a Dunántúlon több szóban ejtenek zárt ë-t, mint a Dél-Alföldön, még nyugatabbra az Őrvidékën pedig még inkább.

A tagadószavak (nem, ne, sem, se) pedig a leginkább összekeverëdëtt ejtésű szavak, mára már kibogozhatatlan, hogy zárt vagy nyílt ejtésű lëhetëtt-ë pár száz éve.

Ennek ëgyik oka az írásbeliség hiánya, a másik pedig az, hogy sok, nagyon sok a csak ë/e-ben különböző szó(tag), szótő, amelyeknek valójában nincs közük ëgymáshoz, de arra jók, hogy a kiejtést jól összekeverjék.

Például a sertés szót az Alföldön, Békésben nyílt e-vel mondják, a sër szó viszont biztosan zárt ë-s, persze köze nincs  a sertéshëz, de könnyen mëglëhet, hogy a hasonló, összecsëngő szótagok módosíthatják az ejtést, és ezért gyakori a Dunántúlon már a sërtés ejtés. Ezëk csak tippëk, lëhet butaság, de az ténynek tűnik, hogy a Dunától nyugatra több szóban ejtenek zárt ë-t, mint keletre, és ezért nëm passzol teljesën a zárt ë-zés a szëgedi őzéshëz, de fordítva këll kiindulni. Ahol a szëgediek őznek, az ëlég valószínű, hogy zárt ë máshol, de még azon fëlül is akad(hat)nak zárt ë-vel ejtëtt szavak, főleg nyugat felé haladva.

A tagadószavaknál viszont sëmmiféle szabályszërűség nëm figyelhető mëg, az gyakori zárt ë-vel és nyílt e-vel is, nagy a keverëdés, ezért abból nëm lëhet követkëztetésëket levonni.
Én zártan ejtëm, de lëhet ez a kisebbségi ejtésmód.

Például a semmit hogyan ejtëd, semmi vagy sëmmi?


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> Elvileg a tíz tájszólásból nyolcban mëgkülönböztetik a nyílt e-t és a zárt ë-t ... és az *északkeletiben *nëm ....


 
Ez volnék én ...



> (Nëm enged linkët berakni.) :-(
> //honunk.blog.hu/2010/09/14/a_magyar_nyelv_mostohangjai_a_zart_es_az_ly


Elolvastam, nagyon érdekes. Esetleg a nyílt e-t kéne jelölni a helyesírásban _ä-_vel (pl. _tärüläten)._ Így "finnesebben" nézne a magyar helyesírás, plusz több európai nyelvben van _ä_, tehát a billentyűzeten is meg lehet lalálni (hosszabb-rövidebb keresgélés után ).

Nem valószínű, hogy valaha is bevezetik, mert nincs tradíciója és per pillanat tényleg bonyolítaná az ämberek/embërëk (nem tudom jól írtame-e) életét ... 




> Szóval területileg elvileg még nagy területën mëgkülönböztetik a kétféle e-t, de a beszélők száma csökkenőben, és a mëgkülönböztetés mértéke is.
> Például szërintem még Budapestën is észrevëhető a különbség - azért fül këll hozzá - de ott már jóval kisebb a különbség, a távolság a kétféle e között, mint máshol.


Budapesten hallottam én is mëgkülönböztetett kiejtést, de inkább annak tudom be, hogy talán nem egységes nyelvterületen fekszik a város, illetve különböző helyről származnak a lakói.

Engem mindenesetre érdekel, szívesen olvasnék olyan szövegeket, ahol megvan különböztetve írásban is.

Köszönöm a választ .


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> ...  A tagadószavak (nem, ne, sem, se) pedig a leginkább összekeverëdëtt ejtésű szavak, mára már kibogozhatatlan, hogy zárt vagy nyílt ejtésű lëhetëtt-ë pár száz éve.


Én spontán _nëm-et, sëmmi_-t mondanák, de ez nem igen mérvadó . 

Viszont ami érdekes az az, hogy a Halotti beszédben (XII. század) előfordul a _ne _szó és többször a _nem _szó, minden esetben _u_-val írva, tehát a feltételezett kiejtés _*nü *_illetve _*nüm*_.  Ez akkori nyelvjárási kiejtés lehet (talán "üző" tájszólás). Eszerint, a _nëm_, _sëm_, _në _lenne az eredetibb - de ez csak az én szerény véleményem.


----------



## Akitlosz

Akkor annyiból szërëncsés vagy, hogy elsősorban az északkeleti tájszólásból alakult ki a köznyelv, mert a nagy tekintélyű Kazinczy Ferenc is azt beszélte.
S ennek is köze van hozzá, hogy írásban nincs jelölve a zárt ë.

Én is örülnék neki, ha a magyar jelölésmód közelebb lënne a finnhëz, például ha a hosszú mássalhangzókat duplázással jelöljük, lásd bb, cc, dd, nny, stb. akkor a magánhangzókat is lëhetne így í helyëtt ii, ó helyëtt oo, ö helyëtt öö, ú helyëtt uu és ű helyëtt üü. Öt bëtűt mëg lëhetne spórolni és nëm kavarnának be az olyan ritka bëtűk, mint az ő mëg az ű, nyomtatásban, informatikában, amelyeket máshol nëm nagyon használnak.

Valóban az ä bëtű lënne bizonyos szëmpontból jobb a zárt ë jelölésére, de azért inkább az ë bëtű lëtt kiválasztva - azon kevesek által, akinek ez fontos - mert az tér el a legkevésbé a mai magyar helyësírástól, az a legkevésbé zavaró, azt a legkönnyebb kiolvasni a magyarok többségének.

A francia nyelvben, francia billentyűzetëken van ë bëtű, szóval az akkora kompatibilitási problémákat sëm okoz, mint az ő mëg az ű, ë van mindën bëtűkészletben.

Sajnos túl sok olyan írás nincsen, ahol jelölnék a zárt ë-t, ez csak néhány embër dilije, a "nyelvészëk" - mivel ugyanúgy nëm érzik, nëm tudják mint Kazinczy - ellenzik.

Mëgnézhetëd mit kapok a "nyelvész" fórumon. 

//seas3.elte.hu/nyelveszforum/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=1198


----------



## galaxy man

Akitlosz said:


> //seas3.elte.hu/nyelveszforum/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=1198



Nagyon élvezetes volt a cikk, köszönöm. Pesti lévén sajnos sem kiejteni nem tudom, sem azt, hol kellene használnom. Bár néha jólesően hallom mások beszédében. Tényleg kár, hogy nem alakult ki a jelölése.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Akitlosz, üdvözlünk a fórumon (ha egy kicsit megkésve is)!



Akitlosz said:


> Én is örülnék neki, ha a magyar jelölésmód közelebb lënne a finnhëz, például ha a hosszú mássalhangzókat duplázással jelöljük, lásd bb, cc, dd, nny, stb. akkor a magánhangzókat is lëhetne így í helyëtt ii, ó helyëtt oo, ö helyëtt öö, ú helyëtt uu és ű helyëtt üü.


A szövet írni is könnyebb lenne pl. ilyen fórumokon, bár lehet, hogy hosszú távon nem jelente előnyt (pl. amikor papíron megjelenő szövegről lenne szó).



Akitlosz said:


> ... azért inkább az ë bëtű lëtt kiválasztva - (...) - mert (...) azt a legkönnyebb kiolvasni a magyarok többségének.


 Ebben nem vagyok olyan biztos. Szerintem egy hétköznapi honpolgárnak halvány sejtelme se lenne, hogy ez (= ë) milyen hangot takar. 



Akitlosz said:


> A francia nyelvben, francia billentyűzetëken van ë bëtű ...


Két hónapja még nem volt! 
(Jó, persze tréma volt, amit bármilyen mgh-ra lehet biggyeszteni.)



Akitlosz said:


> Mëgnézhetëd mit kapok a "nyelvész" fórumon. //seas3.elte.hu/nyelveszforum/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=1198


Alig várom, hogy leülhessek elé, de addig is mégegyszer köszi az érdekes hozzászólásokat!


----------



## Akitlosz

> Ebben nem vagyok olyan biztos. Szerintem egy hétköznapi honpolgárnak halvány sejtelme se lenne, hogy ez (= ë) milyen hangot takar.



Hát lëhet úgy is nézni, hogy pont a "hétköznapi honpolgároknak" van róla sejtelme. 

Nëm iskolában tanulja sënki, hanëm az anyanyelvével.

Miközben az "elismert nyelvészëk"? szërint a hely mëg a hëj az ugyanúgy hangzik, pedig nëm. 

A magyarázat másik fele mëg áll, azért az ë bëtű használatos a jelölésre, mert az tér el a legkevésbé a hivatalos helyësírástól. Aki a hangot nëm ismeri az kiolvassa úgy, ahogy szokta a szokásos szövegëket.

Vannak akik sëmmilyen ékëzetët nëm használnak írásukban, úgy nëm beszél az égvilágon sënki, mégis érthető az írás.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> Hát lëhet úgy is nézni, hogy pont a "hétköznapi honpolgároknak" van róla sejtelme.


Természetesen. 
De csak akkor, ha nem az írásban megjelenő ë betűről van szó, hanem a kiejtésről.



Akitlosz said:


> Miközben az "elismert nyelvészëk"? szërint a hely mëg a hëj az ugyanúgy hangzik, pedig nëm.


Még mindig nem olvastam a cikked, de én olyan "elismert nyelvészt" nem ismerek, aki ilyet állítana. (Egyszerűen azért pl., mert ennyire nem szabad általánosítani.)



Akitlosz said:


> (...) azért az ë bëtű használatos a jelölésre, mert az tér el a legkevésbé a hivatalos helyësírástól. Aki a hangot nëm ismeri az kiolvassa úgy, ahogy szokta a szokásos szövegëket.


Igen, de szerintem legjobb esetben is zavarónak tartaná, ha nem érti, hogy mit jelöl.



Akitlosz said:


> Vannak akik sëmmilyen ékëzetët nëm használnak írásukban, úgy nëm beszél az égvilágon sënki, mégis érthető az írás.


 No, erről mindannyiunknak van élménye... 
Mivel mégis van olyan, hogy félreérthető vagy zavaró. (De ez persze más témakör.)


----------



## veracity

Në gyere ide!
Nem is mëgyëk!

A nem-ben nem zárt az e. Lëhetetlen! Csëppet së mondanám zárttal a nemët!

Csëppet és nem csëppët!

14 éves koromig így beszéltem, zártat is használva. Sokkal szëbb a magyar nyelv, ha változatos. Bár ma is él még anyám, ha bizonytalan vagyok, elég, ha magamban elképzelëm, hogy anyám hogy is mondaná. Abszolut biztosan érzëm, hogy hol van a zárt ë. De beszélni már csak úgy tudom, ha előtte mëgrágom magamban a szavakat. Igazából nagyon sok helyën az ét is lë këll cserélnëm ire, csak akkor mëgy gördülékënyen a tájszólás. A feleségëm és a gyerëkëm së tudja, hol këllene a zárt ë, sajnos!


----------



## francisgranada

veracity said:


> Në gyere ide! Nem is mëgyëk!
> 
> A nem-ben nem zárt az e. Lëhetetlen! ....


 
1. A _*ne*_ és a _*nem*_ szavak etimológiailag összefüggnek.
Mi lehet a magyarázata az esetleges különböző ejtésmódnak? 

2. Halotti beszéd: _...*Nüm* hëon mugánek ..._
A _*nüm* _valószínüleg korabeli nyelvjársi alak, ami inkább egy eredeti _**nëm*_ -et feltételez

_3. _Ómagyar Mária siralom: _...Ki sumha *nim* hiül..._
A _*nim* _is korabeli nyelvjárási alaknak (vagy helyesírasi változatnak) tűnik, de szintén egy eredeti _**nëm*_ -re utal

Szerintem, az elmondottak alapján, a *nëm* az eredetibb, de jól jönne egy "profi" vélemény ...


----------



## Ateesh6800

A kedvenc jelentésmögkülönböztető példacsokrom a *mentek - mentëk - mëntek - mëntëk* négyesfogat:

Pistáék moziba *mëntek*. (_menni_, múlt idő, tárgyatlan ragozás, T/3)
Pistáék moziba *möntek*.

Kilépés előtt *mentëk*. (_menteni_, jelen idő, tárgyatlan ragozás, E/1)
Kilépés előtt *mentök*.

*Mëntëk* hónap moziba? (_menni_, jövőt kifejező jelen idő, tárgyatlan ragozás, T/2) 
*Möntök* hónap moziba?

Nem csináltak sëmmit, *mentek* a vádtul. (_mentnek lenni_, a _mentesnek lenni valamitől_ szerkezet régiesebb alakja)
Nem csináltak sömmit, *mentek* a vádtul.

A négy jelentésmögkülönböztető alak az összes löhetségös kombinációt tartalmazza, és ëgymással nem fölcseréhetőek.


----------



## veracity

A legkisebb fiú mëgmëntëtte a királylányt!

Heves megye déli részén a mentés mindig mëntés volt. Elfogadom, hogy nyílt e lënne logikus, de a testvérëm is igazat ad nekëm ebben.

Csak mëgerősíteni tudom: én mindig nemët mondtam, soha nëmët!

Ugyë nem elkípesztő a hozzászólásom stílusa?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Az én példám a dél-alföldi öző nyelvjárásra igaz, és persze a dialektusok is változnak és keverednek egymással is meg az "irodalmi" nyelvvel is.

Nem vót elkípesztő.


----------



## francisgranada

veracity said:


> Ugyë nem elkípesztő a hozzászólásom stílusa?


 
Míg víletlenű se vout elkípesztöü ! 
(ezt a "tájszólást" csak kitaláltam, mert sajnos nem beszélek semmilyet)

Viszont volna egy kérdésem hozzátok: melyik az a "hivatalos" szerv Magyarországon, amelyik a magyar köznyelvet "szabályozza" (főleg a helyesírást).

Gondolok itt olyanokra, mint pl. a Real Academia Española vagy az Accademia della Crusca Olaszországban.


----------



## veracity

MTA Magyar Nyelvi Bizottság

http://mta.hu/oldmta/?pid=3417

Üdv!


----------



## francisgranada

veracity said:


> MTA Magyar Nyelvi Bizottság
> 
> http://mta.hu/oldmta/?pid=3417
> 
> Üdv!


 
Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Mi a különbség a fent említett és az itt található intézmények között?


----------



## Akitlosz

veracity said:


> Në gyere ide!
> Nem is mëgyëk!
> 
> A nem-ben nem zárt az e. Lëhetetlen! Csëppet së mondanám zárttal a nemët!
> 
> Csëppet és nem csëppët!
> 
> 14 éves koromig így beszéltem, zártat is használva. Sokkal szëbb a magyar nyelv, ha változatos. Bár ma is él még anyám, ha bizonytalan vagyok, elég, ha magamban elképzelëm, hogy anyám hogy is mondaná. Abszolut biztosan érzëm, hogy hol van a zárt ë. De beszélni már csak úgy tudom, ha előtte mëgrágom magamban a szavakat. Igazából nagyon sok helyën az ét is lë këll cserélnëm ire, csak akkor mëgy gördülékënyen a tájszólás. A feleségëm és a gyerëkëm së tudja, hol këllene a zárt ë, sajnos!



Az ëgy dolog, hogy të nëm mondanád zárttal a nemët, de az ország ëgy igën jelëntős része - bár úgy tűnik kisebbségben vagyunk - úgy mondja.

Ennél a szónál van a legjobban összekeverëdve az ejtés.

Ha a në në, és az, akkor miért lënne a nëm nem?

Nëm én találom ki. Keletën inkább nem, nyugaton inkább nëm.

Szabadon választott. A Dunántúlon jóval gyakoribb, úgy értve mennyiségileg több a zárt ë, mint például Erdélyben, vagy a Dél-Alföldön.

Lásd még például a csëppet esete, ami sokaknál tisztán csëppët. Aminek a szintén helyësségét - nëm a csëppettel szëmben, hanëm amellett! - a csöppöt alak léte is igazol. Ugyanis ugyë csak zárt ë helyëtt lëhet ö-t ejteni, nyílt helyëtt nëm.

Bár itt is igaz, hogy a többségi ejtés a csëppet, de a csëppët is helyës, annál is inkább, mivel ott csak ëgy kötőhangról van szó, azaz az tök mindëgy, hogy csëppët vagy csëppet. Vagy csöppet, vagy csöppët, vagy csöppöt. Csak ëgy kötőhang.

Elkövetëd azt a hibát, hogy a saját ejtésëdet általánosítod, holott 10 féle tájszólás van, ráadásul az írásbeli jelöltség hiánya miatt nincs is ëgységësen "köznyelviesítve".

Sz'al ëlégëdj mëg annyival, hogy a tied a többségi álláspont, de në akard elnyomni a dunántúli kisebbségët! 

Köszönjük.


----------



## Akitlosz

Te mosógépen olvasod ezt a fórumot? Nem érted a magyar nyelvet?

Akkor még egyszer:

*Ugyanis az elveszni igében nyílt e található míg az elv**ënni igében zárt ë.*

Ebből kifolyólag nem összetéveszthető a veszni és a vënni ige.

Örülök, hogy szerinted is így van. 

A dél-alföldi tájszólás zárt ë helyett ö-t használ. *Az elveszni igében viszont nyílt e található!*



> Azaz az özőre _nem igaz_ az állításod; az özőben _nem kell és nem kellene _"zárt e"-nek szerepelnie az "elveszik" szóban


Ilyet ki írt?


----------



## Akitlosz

Az elveszik alak az elveszni ige ëgyes szám harmadik szëmélyű alakja, míg az elvëszik alak az elvënni ige többes szám harmadik szëmélyű alakja.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> *Az elveszik alak az elveszni ige ëgyes szám harmadik szëmélyű alakja, míg az elvëszik alak az elvënni ige többes szám harmadik szëmélyű alakja.*



Ez azon nyelvjárásokban igaz, amelyekben a "zárt e" szerepel mint _fonéma_. Amelyekben nem, ott vagy *elveszik/elvöszik* alak szerepel (dél-alföldi öző), vagy *elveszik/elveszik* alak (ahol a kettő _teljesen ugyanúgy hangzik_).


----------



## Zsanna

Moderátori üzenet:
Köszönöm a lelkes hozzászólásokat, de mivel úgy látom, hogy egy ideje új aspektus csak _off topik_ formában merül fel, a legközelebbi (eredeti kérdésre válaszoló, és hozzám PM-ben eljuttatott) hozzászólásig a témát lezárom.


----------

